# Autoloading modules with kernel 3.0 + openrc

## Zarhan

Hey, how does /etc/conf.d/modules work with kernel 3.0?

I tried the following:

```
modules_3="vboxdrv vboxnetflt vboxnetadp tp_smapi hdaps"

module_vboxdrv_args_3=""

module_vboxnetflt_args_3=""

module_vboxnetadp_args_3=""

module_tp_smapi_args_3=""

module_hdaps_args_3=""

```

But this doesn't work (neither does 2_6, that's why I'm attempting these changes in the first place).

----------

## waebbl

I use 

```
modules_3_0=vboxdrv

module_vboxdrv_args_3_0=""
```

which works fine.

----------

## Zarhan

So I'm supposed to change the file every time I upgrade kernel from now on? Next version is going to be 3.1 after all..

----------

## Hypnos

 *Zarhan wrote:*   

> So I'm supposed to change the file every time I upgrade kernel from now on? Next version is going to be 3.1 after all..

 

Would it not be 3.0.1 , which is in portage right now?  So, "3_0" should be around for a while ...

----------

## Zarhan

3.0.1 is just a maintenance release, comparable to 2.6.x.y releases. 

2_6 was ok for last 10 years. I doubt 3.1 will take that long to arrive  :Smile: 

----------

## waebbl

 *Zarhan wrote:*   

> So I'm supposed to change the file every time I upgrade kernel from now on? Next version is going to be 3.1 after all..

 

Well you had to do this before. You might just not have noticed it, because the 2.6 kernel series has been around for almost 8 years  :Wink: 

----------

## asturm

Point is, you hadn't. This should be changed imo.

----------

## waebbl

You're right, you actually hadn't, but I remember to have to maintain two separate subdirs /etc/modules.d/kernel-2.{4,6}, during the upgrade which makes, in my opinion, no big difference. Imo it's no big deal to update one file whenever there's an upgrade in major or minor version of the kernel. It's only a matter of copy and paste and adjusting the numbers. If there will be more frequent major or minor updates this might become annoying.

----------

## asturm

Well, the next major upgrade will already happen in a few weeks, and this one file will be an additional annoyance to forget.

----------

## aderesch

 *Zarhan wrote:*   

> So I'm supposed to change the file every time I upgrade kernel from now on? Next version is going to be 3.1 after all..

 

Well, do you actually need to load different modules depending on kernel version? Some people probably will, but I don't think it's too common. If not just remove the version number altogether.

ad

----------

## Zarhan

 *aderesch wrote:*   

>  *Zarhan wrote:*   So I'm supposed to change the file every time I upgrade kernel from now on? Next version is going to be 3.1 after all.. 
> 
> Well, do you actually need to load different modules depending on kernel version? Some people probably will, but I don't think it's too common. If not just remove the version number altogether.
> 
> ad

 

Thank you. I thought a version number was mandatory (and _3 didn't work).

----------

## asturm

me too, but then it was in the documentation all the time.  :Wink:  thx

----------

